# Wolf Club



## Nightmane (Oct 10, 2012)

Who here likes wolves? They are my favorite animal. Here is where we may discuss wolves that we love.

First topic: Fun facts about wolves.

Here is one: Wolves are actually illegal in the United States as pets.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

Wolves are beautiful :) I'm in^^


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2015)

Now that's a gravedig.

Space Furries represent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 18, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Now that's a gravedig.
> 
> Space Furries represent.


I was expecting Star Fox and am sorely disappoint.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2015)

Star Fox isn't a wolf though.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

The person who made this club has a cool profile :3 I wonder if they still login or not...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 18, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Star Fox isn't a wolf though.


Wolf O'Donnell is a Wolf though.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 18, 2015)

Whats everyone's favorite wolf like pokemon? :D I'm not sure theres many of them...I suppose Mightyena is pretty cool, though. He seems to be the only one i can think of right now o.O

I duno. Is absol also kind of wolf like...? Maybe Umbreon too?


----------



## Octavio (Dec 9, 2022)

Hey I like wolves  i like Wolf O'Donnell, i like some wolves called Scoper and Lone Wolf from Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2022)

I like wolves.  One of my favorite Digimon is Garurumon. I also like playing as Loki's wolf-son, Fenrir, in SMITE, sometimes.


----------

